# What tool did you break today



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

I broke my helper down today... but only so I can build him back up tomorrow. 
I was putting a butt load of tapcon screws in concrete and my impact was making "almost broken" noises if that counts. But I don't buy it- I can't seem to kill that thing..


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I broke wind today, does that count?

Andy.


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I broke wind today, does that count?
> 
> Andy.


Yes, and we could smell it all the way to the inland empire...damn onshore flow.

Watched my helper break 3 titanium 1/8" bits in maple face frame today. Got off cheap today.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i woke up and my head hurt..... may be broken


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I broke the generator out in preparation of the storm.

The bright side is that the huge thunderstorm event that took place this Spring took out thousands of trees in this area, so they won't be a factor this time around. It was almost two weeks before they had everyone in town back on the grid.

The weather models are predicting the center of the storm to pass directly over top of me.

Tidal surge is gonna be a big factor North of me if it tracks as predicted.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

1/8th drill bits. Not today, but the weekly average for the cheap POS Ryobi that HD sells works out to at least 1 a day, 7 days a week, 364 days a year. "Rugged Titanium" my arse - the cheap black 2-pack that ACO sold were tougher...

If I had any brains atall, I'd shop on line for a good brand/source & buy them by the gross. grrrr...


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

hmm this week didnt break anything .. last week a idiot on our crew dropped my 4ft fatmax extreme level and one of the plumb bubbles came out.. later in the day he was working on cutting off the roof for the addition and threw a section down right on top of another guys 6ft bending it... a year and a half ago he kicked my 4ft empire level off staging from 30 ft, we were putting on wood siding and dumbass kept setting tools on the walkway deck of the staging even though i kepts screaming at him to put the tools on the plank behind us... that level folded like an airplane


a couple weeks ago had a 16' fatmax tape blade rip.. no biggy but the trigger on my bosch nicad impact died 2 months ago had 3 perfectly good batteries and couldnt track down a replacement bare tool... sold the charger and 2 batteries kept one battery for my radio


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Stop pushing so hard on the 1/8" bits and they won't break. Let the drill do the cutting and go in straight.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Broke my Bosch SDS drill this week. Bought it about 6 years ago on Ebay for $43. Was mad at first that it didn't have the chipping feature. Found it to be the best hammerdrill that I have owned. From tapcons to 5/8" anchors, it has made me money and then some. Dropped it 20' a few years ago, cracked the case but kept on going. This week we put in an adaptor chuck and were drilling 3/4" holes through double 6x6's. Apparently the trigger just couldn't take no more. Pretty sure a new trigger will set me back more than the price of the drill. R.I.P.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Stop pushing so hard on the 1/8" bits and they won't break. Let the drill do the cutting and go in straight.


Oh shut up - you sound like me. Dammit, it's different when *I* do it.
:laughing::no:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Warren said:


> Broke my Bosch SDS drill this week. Bought it about 6 years ago on Ebay for $43. Was mad at first that it didn't have the chipping feature. Found it to be the best hammerdrill that I have owned. From tapcons to 5/8" anchors, it has made me money and then some. Dropped it 20' a few years ago, cracked the case but kept on going. This week we put in an adaptor chuck and were drilling 3/4" holes through double 6x6's. Apparently the trigger just couldn't take no more. Pretty sure a new trigger will set me back more than the price of the drill. R.I.P.


A moment of silence...then the sound of taps playing softly...


----------



## ADKRemodeling (Oct 3, 2012)

Last night trying to Finnish up some siding before the hurricane hits I dropped and broke 2 fat max tapes, dropped and bent my fat max 4 foot level, smashed my finger with a hammer, dropped and broke my chalk line and somehow lost 3 pencils. Rushing and working alone on siding in the dark sucks:sad:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Reading about all posts reminds me that I need to take my Bosch RS20 Recip Saw apart to clean the trigger....I was ready to chuck it in the river yesterday until I calmly reminded myself all I had to do was clean the trigger, and that is WAY cheaper then a whole new tool.

So..I have a project for the next 30 min...this storm is boring the hell out of me.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

TBFGhost said:


> Reading about all posts reminds me that I need to take my Bosch RS20 Recip Saw apart to clean the trigger....I was ready to chuck it in the river yesterday until I calmly reminded myself all I had to do was clean the trigger, and that is WAY cheaper then a whole new tool.
> 
> So..I have a project for the next 30 min...this storm is boring the hell out of me.


I got home early as well. Tore apart my DW744 table saw to see if I could get to the bearings easily. Think I know which bearings I need, just not sure if I can get the old off and the new ones on with the equipment I have.


----------



## hillbilly512 (Jul 27, 2012)

100' fatmax tape. started laying out for rebar and couldn't wind it up so take it apart clean it and still not working so it might see flight across the site soon


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

No fixy. I took apart the switch, but in doing so all the tiny plastic tab retainers broke, one by one no matter how gentle I was...oh well, I figured I could get a new switch...NOPE. 

Time for a new saw-z-all....damnit. The switch was a known problem on my RS20, and even tho it vibrated like crazy, it was a beast and I beat the snot out of it. I loved that saw.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> No fixy. I took apart the switch, but in doing so all the tiny plastic tab retainers broke, one by one no matter how gentle I was...oh well, I figured I could get a new switch...NOPE.
> 
> Time for a new saw-z-all....damnit. The switch was a known problem on my RS20, and even tho it vibrated like crazy, it was a beast and I beat the snot out of it. I loved that saw.


About 3 weeks ago my first saws all the shoe broke hopefully they still make parts for it I know porter cable sold out to the DIY market this is the older tigersaw


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> No fixy. I took apart the switch, but in doing so all the tiny plastic tab retainers broke, one by one no matter how gentle I was...oh well, I figured I could get a new switch...NOPE.
> 
> Time for a new saw-z-all....damnit. The switch was a known problem on my RS20, and even tho it vibrated like crazy, it was a beast and I beat the snot out of it. I loved that saw.


I had an rs20 originally, the trigger was a problem within a month. My boss had some rs 35'w he just bought, I took one and it made the 20 look like kids toy.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Was ripping sheet goods all day yesterday but being solo most time the 3/4 plywood wasn't as light as it use to be so from letting the sheets slam on the table blew out the corner! It's too bad these are the last of the aluminum legs the new fat max horses are stamped steel!


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

A strap on my back pack for school is starting to come off


----------

